# Autumn photo thread



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I will after this weekend but what is the best way to attach them? Should I create an account with a photosharing website? The last time I tried to post photos from my computer they never showed up.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Gremlin said:


> I will after this weekend but what is the best way to attach them? Should I create an account with a photosharing website? The last time I tried to post photos from my computer they never showed up.


I use photobucket. Create an account and upload your photos. Then copy and paste the image code from the website to the forum.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Animas below Santa Rita 10-27*








Beer on the bow


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice. Looks pretty down there. Our leaves are pretty much all gone now in BV.... too many nights in the 20's already.

Thanks for sharing and bumping the thread.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Still plenty of colors down south.

Rio Grande Bosque near Albuquerque.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

pineview falls on the poudre 2 days ago...


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Boat Beach, Grand Canyon-Phanton Ranch. October 5th 2013. 

We camped here.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

How was the trip Ben?


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rogue*

Rogue. October 7.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a lot of trees out this way, but still beautiful. 








White River-Bonanza Access Area









White River-Cowboy Canyon


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Great thread idea! Really nice pics posted! Here's a photo of our Staircase Run on the South Fork Payette last weekend.... not the greatest shot, but it'll do.


----------

